# Insufficient/Late Prenatal Care



## kellyg (Jan 23, 2013)

In reference to the diagnosis code V23.7 Insufficient Prenatal Care...what constitues insufficient care or late to care? Is it dependant on what trimester the patient is in? Is it number of visits during the pregnancy?  If anyone has any insight on this please respond!


----------



## loribeth15 (May 10, 2013)

the only time I have coded the V23.7 is if I see the physician states that the prenatal care is insufficient. If for some reason you believe this is the case talk to the Doc and ask them to document this.


----------

